# forgot to take my creatine



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2001)

I have not taken my ceatine either of the past two weekends.  That's four of the past nine calendar days.  What is that going to do to my performace in the gym, or the creatine levels in my body?  Should I reload, or will I be ok if I just go back to taking 5g every day?  Just wondering what you creatine experts think.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2001)

I never "load".

------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## KoreanNoodle (Apr 16, 2001)

It is ok.  Missing days of creatine is not not going to put you body in shock.  Like any supplement it is good to cycle on and off. (Normal: 20 days on, 10 days off is a good rule of thumb or the recommanded manufactured labeled) It allows the body to cleanse it self and since the body already produces small amounts of creatine, this will allow the body not to depend on the supplement. Sooo, you will actually have a boosted level once you restart taking.  Loading is a crock!  That is just one way manufactures make you take more run out faster and therefor buy more.  Your body can only absorb certain amount. The rest is just pissed away.  You just to take creatine and allow it absorb properly and effectively. If you want to know more just write back. I been on creatine since it came out, plus I am a nurse.  

------------------
Somepeople were destined to succeed. I am determined to succeed.


----------



## seyone (Apr 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by KoreanNoodle:
> *  Loading is a crock!  That is just one way manufactures make you take more run out faster and therefor buy more.
> *



i do not believe loading is a crock, i do however feel that it is not a must. loading creatine will just help saturate the muscles faster. try it, it does work. after loading i only take it on training days after working out.


----------

